

Ask HN: What happened to Microsoft Surface? - diggan

Not the tablet/pc thing but the table with touchscreen. The Url I had saved for it is now for the Surface tablet...<p>Anyone here now if it's cancelled or what's going on?
======
alpeb
Maybe they're just not marketing it to the public at large, since it's so
expensive. A few months ago I saw a few at the Vancouver aquarium that people
could interact with. It didn't see the Microsoft brand anywhere on them
though.

------
benologist
It looks like they renamed it all:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_PixelSense>

